# More flexibility for successful business migration scheme in NZ



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Changes to the business migration scheme in New Zealand are being made to increase its appeal and make it easier and more flexible for investors. Since the scheme was introduced 19 months ago it has attracted several times the amount of investment compared to the previous policy and is now being improved. It has already [...]

Click to read the full news article: More flexibility for successful business migration scheme in NZ...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

